# Classes in Asheville



## Rebecca (Jul 16, 2007)

Classes at Asheville Woodworking School

You can register by calling us at 828-252-8088, visiting us at 10 Buxton Ave., or emailing [email protected]

After the Turning
Sept 28, 29 and 30
5pm-9pm
Instructors: Joe Ruminski and Tucker Garrison
$145
Max. enrollment: 12
Bring in three turned, sanded pieces ready for finishing. Learn texturing, carving and woodburning.

Comprehensive Finishing
October 2
10am-5pm
Instructor: Gregory Paolini
Cost $125
Max. enrollment: TBA
Bring a bagged lunch.

Introduction to Cabinetry: Cabinet-Making with Festool
October 15 and 16
10am-5pm
Instructor: Chris Spoerer
Cost $295
Max. enrollment: TBA
Interested in cabinetmaking without the large stationary tools normally required? Festool has a line of portable
tools that allow you to build cabinets in a non-traditional way. From processing sheet goods to joinery to drilling adjustable shelf pin holes, instructor Chris Spoerer will demonstrate the entire process of building
a wall-hanging cabinet. Students will leave with a 12"x36" cabinet , frame and panel door and two adjustable shelves.
Bring a bagged lunch.

Box Making
Oct. 20 and 21
10am-5pm
Instructor: Susan Link
Cost $185
Max. enrollment: 8
Of all the woodworking joints, the through dovetail is revered for not only its strength, but also its beauty. Many machines and jigs now make cutting dovetails a snap, and require little skill. But in this intensive 2 day class, you will learn the skills needed to successfully cut your own dovetail joints by hand. And in the end, you will have created your own handcrafted keepsake box. This class focuses exclusively on the mastery of hand tools, so no machines will be involved. So, get ready to have some fun and feel the sense of accomplishment that comes from making something with your own two hands.
Bring a bagged lunch.

Sharpening
November 3
10am-5pm
Instructor: Gregory Paolini
Cost $60
Max. enrollment: TBA
Bring a bagged lunch.

Using Handplanes
November 6
10am-5pm
Instructor: Gregory Paolini
Cost $125
Max. enrollment: TBA
Nothing says old world craftsmanship like the whoosh of a well-tuned hand plane, in the hands of a skilled craftsman, taking a gossamer shaving off a board. In this full-day class, students will learn about various planes as well as how and when to use them. We will thoroughly cover plane nomenclature on various styles of western bench and bevel up planes. Students will tune and set up a western style bench plane, review sharpening, and learn proper technique for edge and face jointing with a hand plane. During the day we will perform various real world planing exercises, including planing down to a reference surface (flush planing), and flattening a glued up panel. Troubleshooting and Q&A will be addressed throughout the day.

Every student who has taken this course, without exception, has left being able to produce full width shavings they can read through!

Bring a bagged lunch.

Pen Turning
November 13
Noon-4pm
Instructor: John Roller
Cost: $75
Max. enrollment: 8
Learn this fun hobby in only 4 hours! Each student has use of a lathe and set of turning tools.

Introduction to Turning
November 16-18
12-4 pm
Instructor: John Roller
Cost: $185
Max. enrollment: 8

Comprehensive Finishing
December 4
10am-5pm
Instructor: Gregory Paolini
Cost $125
Max. enrollment: TBA
Bring a bagged lunch.

Build Your Own Workbench
January 15, 22, 29 and Feb. 5
10am-5pm
Instructor: Gregory Paolini
Cost $1,600
Max. enrollment: TBA

Introduction to Turning
Instructor: John Roller
Sept. 14, 15 and 16
12-4 pm
$185
Max. enrollment: 8
John Roller will help the novice wood turner to learn the basic knowledge needed to make a few simple turning projects. Students will learn how to cut and select lumber for turning, tool selection, tool use and care, and basic shop safety. Items that students make will vary with each class. We provide everything you need. However, if you have your own tools or a special piece of wood to work on, bring it with you.

Intermediate Turning
Instructor: John Roller
Sept. 21, 22, 23 and 24
12-4 pm
$240
Max. enrollment: 8
Learn:
Hollowing techniques
Detailed spindle techniques
More finishing techniques
More about sharpening
Working with green (fresh cut) wood

Projects will include: 
Chalice or Goblet
Hollow form ornament
"Impossible" hollow form vase
Natural Edged Bowl

We provide everything you need. However, if you have your own tools or a special piece of wood to work on, bring it with you.

Thank you! -Rebecca & Tom Gholson

Asheville Hardware, Woodworkers' Supply and Asheville Woodworking School
The only comprehensive woodworking supply store in WNC
828-252-8088
10 Buxton Ave.
3 blocks south of the downtown post office on Coxe Avenue, turn onto Buxton opposite the Swannanoa Cleaners sign
Mon-Fri 9am-6pm and Sat 10am-5pm


----------



## FatherHooligan (Mar 27, 2008)

These sound like some great classes, thanks for posting these Rebecca!


----------

